# my dwarf frog threw up???



## seraph (Oct 23, 2005)

I was on my way out the door when I noticed a lot of movement behind one of my plants... I went over to the tank and found my frog apparently throwing up... and he was using his hands to pull it out... it was white... maybe mucous or slime or something gross like that. Is this something common??? Do I need to treat him with something or was it likely a one-time thing? :shock: It was either that or doing that magic trick where you pull a scarf outta your mouth. ;-)


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like the frog was in the process of shedding, then eating its skin. while shedding they use their hands to rub the skin off of their face.


----------



## seraph (Oct 23, 2005)

:shock: EW! I had no idea! :shock: lol That's pretty gross. Maybe I should change his name from Gollum to Goldmember. :?


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

Shev is right, he was shedding and eating his skin. They all do it.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

yes, it is no more than your frog eating it's shedding.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

haha Welcome to the wonderful world of frogs. I have 3 dwarf frogs and 2 clawed frogs. You should see a big clawed frog shedding their skin and then eating it, LOL. It's pretty gross! So don't worry, it's unfortunately completely normal.


----------

